# ISPCONFIG (u.a) nicht erreichbar



## neocrypto (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo ihr da draussen.
Habe einen root Server bei OVH mit linux debian (glaube squeeze oder wheezy).
Habe vorhin mittels:
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

updates installiert.
nun funktioniert seitdem gar nix mehr.
komme nicht aufs ispconfig, webmail oder irgendeiner meiner homepages (auch nicht aufs phpmyadmin)

hier mal apach error log:


```
[Tue Jun 03 02:36:09 2014] [error] [client 103.30.175.10] File does not exist: /var/www/vtigercrm
[Tue Jun 03 05:00:09 2014] [error] [client 192.95.12.31] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind:)
[Tue Jun 03 05:00:09 2014] [error] [client 192.95.12.31] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind:)
[Tue Jun 03 05:01:11 2014] [error] [client 69.64.72.41] File does not exist: /var/www/webdav
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/w00tw00t.at.blackhats.romanian.anti-sec:)
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/phpMyAdmin
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/scripts
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/pma
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/myadmin
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:56 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/MyAdmin
[Tue Jun 03 10:37:40 2014] [error] [client 173.193.120.242] File does not exist: /var/www/webdav
[Tue Jun 03 12:46:03 2014] [error] [client 77.222.184.17] Invalid method in request \x80w\x01\x03\x01
[Tue Jun 03 12:46:03 2014] [error] [client 77.222.184.17] File does not exist: /var/www/HNAP1, referer: http://188.165.250.142/
[Tue Jun 03 13:22:49 2014] [error] [client 178.63.89.147] request failed: error reading the headers
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:09 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:09 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:09 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:10 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:49:51 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:49:51 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:48 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:48 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer: https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 17:01:04 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer: https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 17:01:04 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:03 2014] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] Digest: done
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze19 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:41 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:41 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:42 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:42 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:31 2014] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] Digest: done
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze19 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:45 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:45 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:47 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:47 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:48 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:48 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:01:50 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:01:50 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:12 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:12 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:13 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:13 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:15 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 18:03:16 2014] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
```
Brauche bitte dringend so schnell es geht hilfe da sich auf dem server wichtige websiten befinden.

LG Steve


----------



## nowayback (4. Juni 2014)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...-12/ispconfig-nicht-erreichbar-dringend-8175/


----------

